# Danish Oil issues



## HOJ (2 Oct 2018)

Just to outline a situation I have with a client, we installed an Iroko worktop and applied a propriety brand of Danish Oil (5 coats), firstly the Oil made it look "plastic" secondly the client has, since moving back into the house, been suffering from Nausea and headaches, but only when near the Kitchen, the other point to note is that I have also just made and fitted an Oak stair, adjacent to the kitchen door, which I have finished with Fiddes hard wax oil.

The upshot is that having looked into the composition of this Danish Oil it has warnings attached that can cause Nausea and irritations, we didn't have any effects when applying the finish, and we had left to dry for 2 weeks prior to her return, we consequently have taken the worktop out of the house and the client has reported no further ill effects, which in this instance is a relief as we didn't want to have to strip back the stairs.

Doing some more research, the suggestion is that some Danish Oils can have small percentages of solids in them, the rest is made up with chemicals that could "off gas" for a considerable time.

Out of interest, has anyone else experienced issues with Danish Oil.

Paul


----------



## thetyreman (2 Oct 2018)

iroko can make you ill, it could have been the choice of wood not the oil, just a guess, it's a toxic wood.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Oct 2018)

this Danish Oil it has warnings attached ...
Which one? I've used/am using Bestwood and Rustins and I've not noticed a warning, nor have I ever had any problem with them.


----------



## Lazurus (2 Oct 2018)

I have 20 litres of Rye oil brand Danish Oil and to date no issues and only the mandatory H&S warnings.


----------



## lurker (3 Oct 2018)

Tung (a nut) oil in the Danish ?
And your client has a allergy??

Plastic looking finish from Danish sounds strange to me.


----------



## HOJ (3 Oct 2018)

I did not supply the worktop or the Oil, client choice, I found a website that comments on the potential issues with Danish oil, which whilst it is to promote their own products makes for interesting reading.

www.dapwood.com/danish-oil/

When I say "Plastic" it really didn't look natural at all.


----------



## paulm (3 Oct 2018)

Wow, interesting reading indeed.

Wonder if the plastic look may be down to not wiping off surplus oil after ten minutes or so each coat, leaves a build up on the surface ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Oct 2018)

Interesting reading, maybe, but scaremongering. They are after all trying to sell their own (undoubtedly premium priced) product.
I suspect as has been mentioned the stuff's been put on like a brushed varnish - in which case it's easily flatten off, but it's better to wait until it's really dry not touch dry if it's had that many coats in quick succession - it'l be soft underneath for probably a month or two in this cooler weather. If you run a piece of abrasive over it and there's the slightest drag, it's still soft.


----------



## Yojevol (3 Oct 2018)

This is a corner display cabinet made of oak some 17 years ago:-




I finished it with danish oil - inside and out. This was a big mistake for the inside as vapour continued to evaporate inside the display section for a number of YEARS - probably about 3. The problem was that it condensed onto the glasswear. This meant we had to wash the wine glasses _before_ each dinner party as there was a definite taste there. I suppose if we'ed been Retsina addicts we wouldn't have noticed it, but it didn't do much the Chablis!
Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Oct 2018)

I'd have thought a taint of Danish oil would improve the taste of any chardonnay.


----------



## HOJ (4 Oct 2018)

We followed manufacturers instruction on application, and also knocked it back with white spirit. 

Update, now stripped the worktop back to bare wood and cleaned down with white spirit and applied my alternative oil finish, looks far better.

Also this is a copy of the warnings on the tin:

Health And Safety:
Contains cobalt octoate, methyl ethyl ketoxime.
May produce an allergic reaction. Flammable liquid
and vapour. May cause an allergic skin reaction.
May cause drowsiness or dizziness. Toxic to aquatic
life with long lasting effects. Wear protective gloves.
Do not breathe fumes. IF ON SKIN (or hair): Remove
immediately all contaminated clothing. Rinse skin
with water/shower. Remove victim to fresh air and
keep at rest in a position comfortable for breathing.
In case of fire: Use carbon dioxide for extinction.
Keep out of reach of children.

So on this basis, I am not inclined to use this stuff again, I have to say.


----------

